# Finally got the boat done sneak peek



## SULLI (Jun 9, 2010)

finally finished up the boat sorry for the night time pix but just got it home i'll try to post more later it's a 1860 weld built the first pic is the day i bought it


----------



## RockyS (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome looking.  What is the post sticking up on the bow for?  I'm guessing some way to operate the tiller.


----------



## SULLI (Jun 9, 2010)

yea that works the steering on the kicker motor everything is hidden under the rail its push pull sterring with throttle and gear shifter up front


----------



## RockyS (Jun 9, 2010)

That's cool.  Are you not worried about your genny getting wet and electrocuting everybody.  I've heard stories of guys swamping their boat, genny breakers not functioning properly, blah blah blah.  You know the rest.  Anyway nice job on the boat.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 10, 2010)

if you halfway know what your doing and drive with care i dont see swamping the boat being a problem......


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks good dude!   When you gonna let me shoot some fish out of it?


----------



## River Rat 69 (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks awsome Sulli, now all you need is a gator tag and some water under it.  Awsome job.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 10, 2010)

sweet kicker rig i belive the kicker is going to be the way to go for now on. due to the idiots going from boat doc to boat doc brightlighting the houses  . now we have a sound ordance . we are gonna be at guntersville tonight i done a genny swap with a friend i think mine is ready to go i am gonna try it out tonight . good luck with your rig .u ever need a extra shooter or wanna hop in the skiff just let me no


----------



## Michael (Jun 10, 2010)

Will look even better with a little blood on it


----------



## SULLI (Jun 10, 2010)

thanks guys we worked hard on it thanks to my buddy jb he was all the help on this boat hope we're gonna put some fish in her tomorrow night


----------



## farm7729 (Jun 17, 2010)

whats the advantage of the kicker motor over just a simple foot controlled trolling motor? what kind of generator is that? boat looks awesome!


----------



## Hard Core (Jun 17, 2010)

looks good, that rail is sharp


----------



## Michael (Jun 17, 2010)

farm7729 said:


> whats the advantage of the kicker motor over just a simple foot controlled trolling motor? what kind of generator is that? boat looks awesome!



With a kicker motor, you never have to worry about running out of battery just about the time the fish start really coming out.


----------



## SULLI (Jun 17, 2010)

Hard Core said:


> looks good, that rail is sharp



thx chuck me and jb thought about your old boat when we decided to do the rail...thanks for the insperation


----------



## S Adams (Jun 17, 2010)

Boat looks good! What is the fin on the side of the boat?


----------



## SULLI (Jun 17, 2010)

that was on the boat from the builder guess its supposed to be some kinds splash guard but it'd need to be a foot wide to work lol


----------

